# how can replace the default nano editor by vim in Mutt

## Mala Zaba

all in the subject!   :Laughing: 

----------

## rphillips

set editor="vim -c ':0;/^Subject: '"

----------

## alec

There's a line for editor in your /etc/profile - I think that's what I changed.

----------

## arkane

 *alec wrote:*   

> There's a line for editor in your /etc/profile - I think that's what I changed.

 

Yeah... I'm not sure exactly where it's at right this this second, but it's a variable by the name of EDITOR="vim"... it says "nano" right now.

----------

## Mala Zaba

Thanks... It's in the /etc/profile...  export EDITOR="/usr/bin/nano"

----------

